# white walls



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

hey guys who is selling the skinny t-jet white-wall silicones?
I just cant find these any more.
thanks.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yes..i would love to get some also...ohh and redline tires too...i have a set on a h.o detroit car..but would like more.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> hey guys who is selling the skinny t-jet white-wall silicones?
> I just cant find these any more.
> thanks.


As far as I can tell....
No One is making them as just a "Parts-Sale"...

AW, has some on their "Christine, Daylight Version" & Their "Gold/White Fury"...

"IF" You Find a Supplier MFG'r.. PLEASE, Let Me KNOW !!! :grin2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Doesn't Weird Jack sell them on eBay?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with HotRod I believe they were a Weird Jack tire. I haven't looked for them recently, but I'm sure you can find Weird Jack either on Ebay or on his website. Just google weird jack slot car and you'll get there.

Tom


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

tried looking him up could not find anything for sale.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

swamibob said:


> I agree with HotRod I believe they were a Weird Jack tire. I haven't looked for them recently, but I'm sure you can find Weird Jack either on Ebay or on his website. Just google weird jack slot car and you'll get there.
> 
> Tom


you at the show next weekend in indiana ??????


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to buy them from steve street (maker of thunder oil) about 16 years ago,
he also had red line and blue line tires.
I have also used weird jacks white walls but the white ring would separate from the tire so he eventually discontinued them...again this was about 16 years ago.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Dave:Yes I will be there. Looking forward to it.

Tom


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

going to make these myself,
I am working on a 2 step aluminum mold for these where I can make a few dozen white wall or red line tires with 1 pour.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

stirlingmoss said:


> going to make these myself,
> I am working on a 2 step aluminum mold for these where I can make a few dozen white wall or red line tires with 1 pour.


if you make them...they(me) will buy if they turn out good.......and i am sure a few others here will burn your ears off with orders.
dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I'm in


ME-TOO!! :grin2:
as of "Now", I can come up w/ high-detail casted mediums. That fit Extraction FRONT rims.. they are a rather "Firm" rubber composite,
but the paint holds... may fit other brand rims .. but NOT-GOOD for "Rear-Traction" tires.. Or, just "Shelf Queens"...:roll:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> ME-TOO!! :grin2:
> as of "Now", I can come up w/ high-detail casted mediums. That fit Extraction FRONT rims.. they are a rather "Firm" rubber composite,
> but the paint holds... may fit other brand rims .. but NOT-GOOD for "Rear-Traction" tires.. Or, just "Shelf Queens"...:roll:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


pictures pleeeeaaase


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> pictures pleeeeaaase


yup, WAY "Behind" on making pics of stuff....
"Hopefully", 2morrow I can do a photo-shoot in the cave (lighting seems to work better in there.)

Got some; 1/43's, 1/32's, & some HO-Stuff (including the whitewall tires)

these "Tires", are "Hard" rubber (??)...
They have been Used as "Buggy" Front-Tires (NOT White-Wall's)..
for quite sometime now (remember the "Sponge" Rear-Buggy-Tire-Era ??)
They Don't-Stretch, so the paint (& I recommend "Futuring" to seal better)
Doesn't "Crack" or peel off so easily....

been "Trying" to catch-up w/ "Spring" choirs, & such... :beatdeadhorse:

just caught this in my "Wake-Up" morning-time :|
I'll "Try" to get the brand name (Promotex ??) out of Canada...
In the "WALTHERS" Catalog (up-grades for Tractor Trailers & Large Trucks)
section (Vehicles, sub-category)...

:wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Wheel hub choice*



stirlingmoss said:


> going to make these myself,
> I am working on a 2 step aluminum mold for these where I can make a few dozen white wall or red line tires with 1 pour.


Is it possible to make white stripe tires to fit Road Race Replicas and Vincent brand wheels?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

66Galaxie500 said:


> Is it possible to make white stripe tires to fit Road Race Replicas and Vincent brand wheels?


would actually be easier to do..
ill be working on these over the summer.


----------

